# Industrial Pressure washers for Noobs



## michaelsaam (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to break into the pressure washing industry even harder. I have a cold water pressure washing machine now. I Want to get a Hot water Pressure washing machine. The people I have talked to say I need to get around a 3500 PSI pressure washing machine that puts out about 5 gallons a min. I want to do commercial buildings, large sidewalk areas quick, and gas stations. Any pressure washing machine advice i am open to it. www.mikespaintingonline.com


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

You need a 8 gpm for that type of work, 5 gpm residential imo especially for cement 8 gpm way faster


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

There are a few guys here, but you might get more opinions over at CT.
http://www.contractortalk.com/f61/


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*5 GPM Pressure Washing Unit*

This is a 5gpm cold water unit you can add a hotbox http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200312595_200312595


----------



## RachelRoberts (Sep 12, 2011)

An industrial, 220/240 volt job? Jeepers! 40 amps = toasted human. Make sure the wiring's insulation never gets worn on that thing!
http://www.best-pressure-washer-reviews.com/industrial-pressure-washer.html


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

Get a "real" pressure washer..
belt drive, 6 to 7gpm *per man*,
hot to 220 degr.F. ..at full flow, ..,for removing grease with minimal chemical.
go with *4000*psi, and you can "*deliver*" *3500*psi ..in 200ft of 3/8" hose.

it takes 3500psi AT the SURFACE to remove gum FAST.

Yes, you can buy the pump-system first, and add a heater later,
but DON'T buy cheep !
or you'll be embarrassed in front of your best customer, on an average day.

Pressure Washers are more like a "high-performance Race-Car" than anything else..
you'd better have a trained crew,
.. and start with the BEEFiest equipment you can get.
Persistent Work-Speed is the sweetest bonus there is on Reliability
Cheap will never achieve "Long-Term-Low-Cost" ..for a professional.


----------

